# Pen VS Pencil



## science (Jan 9, 2009)

Which do you prefer? I choose pencil over pen when I have the option, but I've been made fun of for using it (my dad said something along the lines of "What are you, five?")


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 9, 2009)

Pen, It's much smoother to write with and it' just overall professional looking.

Science, what are you 5?


----------



## Jundeezy (Jan 9, 2009)

Pencil. Yeah I make mistakes...so what!


EDIT: Pen if I absolutely have to.


----------



## da_head (Jan 9, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> Pen, It's much smoother to write with and it' just overall professional looking.


wow. stole the words right of my mouth lmao


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thats actually a difficult question. It usually comes down to what better for what Im doing. I choose pen just because I use that more since its basically mandatory in most of my classes.


----------



## science (Jan 9, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Thats actually a difficult question. It usually comes down to what better for what Im doing. I choose pen just because I use that more since its basically mandatory in most of my classes.



I hate when pen is mandatory! I've had to rewrite lots of things over the years because I wrote in pencil and my teacher wouldn't mark it


----------



## sdnoob (Jan 9, 2009)

pencil, easier/neater to write with for some reason. should use pen though...


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 9, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Now that I think about it, pencil are much nicer. The way I form my hand with the pen always end up with me smudging the ink, getting ink on my hand, and effectively making my penmanship look even worse.


----------



## luisrodl (Jan 9, 2009)

Pencil FTW! I hate using pen, when I make I mistake I hate using liquid paper.


----------



## Seven (Jan 9, 2009)

Pencil, if you draw.

But if you don't, and you still use it... what are you, five?

(in before seven jokes)


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jan 9, 2009)

Pencil, because Pens are for skin. =D


----------



## m3rox (Jan 9, 2009)

I prefer using ink pens (especially nice ones).  I'm left-handed, so when I write with a pencil, I get graphite all over the side of my hand, doesn't happen with an ink pen.


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 9, 2009)

Pens are better to chew on.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jan 9, 2009)

Pen, but i use Sharpies more often


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 9, 2009)

pen FTW
it makes me write faster and finish writing assignments earlier


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 9, 2009)

I prefer pens.
On tests you just cross out your mistake instead of feeling inclined to erase with a pencil saving you precious seconds.
Same with note taking.
...
Same with a lot of things.

And if you're doing something that demands neatness...well, erasing looks ugly too.


----------



## BakuFunn (Jan 9, 2009)

I prefer pens just because my weird cursive-print handwriting looks weird(er) in pencil
And, I tend to write very fast (If i do say so myself) so I have a need a thin roller pen, or its like im just sprawling things out. 

Did that even make sense?

Anyways,
I used to use a pen in math class and got yelled, lectured, and even punished for it. 
(well, this was in junior high)

And pencils look ugly... (Unless it is a mechanical pencil)

I know, I ramble on a lot.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 9, 2009)

If I have the option, Pencil. Mechanical that is.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 9, 2009)

Pencil because it's erasable.  And I make a lot of mistakes.


----------



## skyman747 (Jan 9, 2009)

I prefer Pencils. Wooden ones before mechanical.
Just don't like pens. They move too fast for me, making my already "illegable" handwriting even more illegable. Plus for some reason my hand always has black streaks when im done using one


----------



## Reaper (Jan 9, 2009)

I like pens. They make my writing neater. I also like mechanical pencils but I can't find any.


----------



## updowners (Jan 9, 2009)

Pencils are better because you can erase mistakes and they are better for drawing.


----------



## Anakir (Jan 9, 2009)

Both.. I sketch with both pens and pencils.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jan 9, 2009)

pencils make me write neater.


----------



## pieman202 (Jan 9, 2009)

i prefer pencil/mechanical pencil easier to write with, pens are to rolly xD


----------



## Segatron (Jan 9, 2009)

I prefer to write with highlighters as much as possible.
But if I had to choose one, pencils because mistakes are easier to fix


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 9, 2009)

For some reason my hand gets tired writing with pencil, but when I write with pen, it doesn't get tired at all.  

When I take notes, I like to use non-lined paper and colored pens so I can color-code different sections.  In general, I tend to use pen more than pencil because I like crisp black lines.  But I'm very picky about my pens.  Right now my favorite brand of pen is the Uni-ball Vision Elite (Micro) or the Uni-ball Signo.  

When I do math, physics and chemistry problems, I tend to use mechanical pencil.  No particular reason why, but it's just that I've come to associate those subjects with using pencil.  I also only use certain brands of mechanical pencil, like Pentel or Mitsubishi.  They just feel better to grip and seem more precision-engineered than, say, Bic mechanical pencils.  

Under normal circumstances I absolutely refuse to use wooden pencils, except for one instance: when I'm taking a standardized multiple-choice test where you have to fill in the answer bubbles.  When the tips are dull you can fill in the bubbles faster.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 9, 2009)

I like both, pen and pencil.

The Pen is great for writing, its more visible than pencil IMO and you wont have those breaking things that happen to the Pencils. I use a normal BIC pen.






Pencils are used for ONLY drawing. Pencils get that feel into sketching and drawing. Where as pen, if your drawing gets mucked up, your done.But with the mighty pencil, you can get a good quality eraser and rub it out. Rubbed out sections should be 0.01% visible.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NEVER try the bendy pencils, theyre just..... crap IMO.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 9, 2009)

lol, so many people here that haven't heard of erasable ink


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2009)

pencil: it is slower (higher friction) and all the better to make my near illegible scrawl better with.

While there have been some sideways remarks nothing has ever been said when it comes to marking stuff (although that may have been more along the lines of surprise that I did the coursework in the first place and not wanting to damage the newly emerging trend).

Nowadays I would get odd looks if I did anything by hand which is OK by me although it is odd when you write for the first time in months and your hand has atrophied in the meantime, preferable to exam hand cramp (those 3 hour essay exams are horrific even if I can pass myself off as ambidextrous).


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 9, 2009)

Jundeezy said:
			
		

> Pencil. Yeah I make mistakes...so what!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Pen if I absolutely have to.


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm left-handed. Ink smears on my pinky finger. This happen with a pencil too. Drawing=pencil writing=pen


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 9, 2009)

I like them both in equal measure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Except fountain pens, they can just go to hell. I spent years getting it in the neck for my terrible handwriting when we were forced to use them in school. Turns out it was just the pens, I press too hard to use them effectively (even snapped a nib once). Biros are brilliant.


----------



## Sstew (Jan 9, 2009)

I broke the 23-23 tie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pen for me, Unless im drawing then Pencil, but for daily uses and assignments I prefer pen.


----------



## xalphax (Jan 9, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> I'm left-handed. Ink smears on my pinky finger. This happen with a pencil too. Drawing=pencil writing=pen



this.

i can write with my right hand too, but only slow if it needs to look neat. cant do that in class, the teacher talks way too fast.

maybe i will get faster over the years. simultaneously writing with both hands would be cool ^^


----------



## Reaper (Jan 10, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> lol, so many people here that haven't heard of erasable ink


Oh yeah, I have some of those red, blue, and black erasable ones.
For noobs tbh


----------



## Santee (Jan 10, 2009)

pen if it has a sharp tip even more if it has an eraser even more but I'm using a mechanical pencil that has a big eraser and clicker thing where my  thumb goes i still make mistakes though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i hate those people who never make mistakes and get everything perfect and brag about it


----------



## xalphax (Jan 10, 2009)

Ichigosj said:
			
		

> but i hate those people who never make mistakes and get everything perfect and brag about it



even those people make mistakes, they just hide them better


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 20, 2009)

Pencil for drawing and math/chem, pen for everything else.


----------



## tyuno123 (Jan 22, 2009)

Pencils FTW !!


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 3, 2009)

I like pencils better they look nicer to me.
When I write with pen it looks like crap.


----------



## sportscarmadman (Dec 4, 2009)

I like using pencil over a pen cause every time I write with a pen I always smudge it and with a pencil it doesnt have ink and it wont smudge and you can rub out pencil and I write somehow better with a pencil


----------



## luke_c (Dec 4, 2009)

sportscarmadman said:
			
		

> I like using pencil over a pen cause every time I write with a pen I always smudge it and with a pencil it doesnt have ink and it wont smudge and you can rub out pencil and I write somehow better with a pencil


How do you think i feel? I'm left-handed so everything i write gets smudged instantly which is why i have to use ballpoint pens.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Dec 4, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> sportscarmadman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1. i hate it when that happens...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 4, 2009)

+2; I'm left handed, but I cope with it; I always used fountain pens, but I rarely smudged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Post 222


----------



## Thoob (Dec 4, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> Pen, It's much smoother to write with and it' just overall professional looking.



This.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my vote made it 50/50


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 4, 2009)

Real men use pens. Pencils are only for those who are weak and double guess themselves. Pens are definite and show that a man never doubts his own judgment.

I AM MAN HERE ME ROAR!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 4, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Real men use pens. Pencils are only for those who are weak and double guess themselves.


And people that draw diagrams


----------



## Elritha (Dec 5, 2009)

Neither. I prefer typing then to write using a pen or pencil. That and my handwriting is awful.


----------



## Skyline969 (Dec 5, 2009)

My course in college has me typing all the time. But for accounting, I do a lot of side-work on paper. For that, you gotta use a pencil. Make one mistake and don't catch it until like 3 lines after and you're ripping the sheet up and starting over with a pen. Pencil makes it that much easier to correct mistakes (and if you're like me, you make mistakes often from writing too fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 5, 2009)

Pen cause it feels awesome


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2009)

Pencil for drawing
Pen for writing


----------



## George Dawes (Dec 5, 2009)

Quill or Keyboard.

What an incredibly silly topic  - most people will use whichever tool is best for the job at hand.  Except some gbatemp users it seems, who have an almost autistic attachment to a single tool and use it no matter how unsuitable it is.  Like the guy who uses a spray can to do his SMART project objective goals and PRINCE2 diagrams.


----------



## How Original (Dec 5, 2009)

lol so random
But as for my opinion I prefer Pencil for it's durability, Writing, drawing, diagrams, anything and I can draw something and change my mind without needing a rough copy,
But I'm just 1 opinion...


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 5, 2009)

I use pen 

In Work - if I tried to use a pencil, the tip ALWAYS gets broke & half the time I'm nowhere near a pencil sharpener

Also, if I can't find any paper I can usually right a quick note on the back of the hand with a pen - try doing THAT with a pencil - OUCH !!!!


----------



## jdev (Dec 5, 2009)

In general, I prefer pens, particularly non ballpoint, or I think they make superfine ballpoints which write more smoothly.  I also like fountain pens with a traditional nub.  However, there are times when pencil is better, like when I know I'm going to make mistakes, or when I'm drawing, since pencil allows for better shading.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 5, 2009)

Pen all the way.
Especially when it's a good quality pen, like from Parker.


----------



## jdev (Dec 5, 2009)

Yeah, I still have a discontinued Parker fountain pen.  I'd still use it if I could find decent ink for it (it uses capsules).


----------



## jgu1994 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm definitely a pencil guy. I tend to make mistakes when I'm writing an essay during an exam because of how quickly I'm forced to think and convey my ideas. I don't really like the feel of pens (ball point like bics, never tried a super expensive pen) and I just like pencils overall. The pencil has to have a good eraser though.


----------



## flytai45 (Dec 5, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> For some reason my hand gets tired writing with pencil, but when I write with pen, it doesn't get tired at all.
> 
> When I take notes, I like to use non-lined paper and colored pens so I can color-code different sections.  In general, I tend to use pen more than pencil because I like crisp black lines.  But I'm very picky about my pens.  Right now my favorite brand of pen is the Uni-ball Vision Elite (Micro) or the Uni-ball Signo.
> 
> ...


You seem like a weirdo...but not the weirdo you avoid thats beggin for spaceship donations in front of a supermarket but a funny weirdo that I would end up being friends with bcuz of my sense of humor..oh and i prefer pen


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 6, 2009)

would depend on what you want to do with it:. for writing pencils are just unuseful, but would choose them although


----------



## alidsl (Dec 6, 2009)

I like my Bic fountain pen


----------



## Lotos (Dec 8, 2009)

I used to use pencils when I was younger, but now I've grown fond of pens as we had to use them in junior high.  I think I would prefer a gelly, fine tipped ball-point pen.  As for pencils, I like those refillable mechanical ones.


----------



## Arwen20 (Dec 11, 2009)

Pens tend to smudge when you write with them. A pencil will always write even if it is dull.


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 12, 2009)

i gotta go for pencil for i use it frequently at work.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 16, 2009)

Pen.


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 16, 2009)

Pencil here...can't really use pen when you do a ton of math everyday!


----------



## Eon-Rider (Dec 16, 2009)

To me, they're situational. I use pens for general writing but pencil when doing diagrams at school in subjects like science. That's the general convention.


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 16, 2009)

Pen, with like 2 other colours, and also a highlighter. 

Gotta stay neat


----------



## outgum (Dec 18, 2009)

Definatly Pen, So when you draw Penis'es in peoples books at school, they stay there forever


----------



## Prophet (Dec 18, 2009)

Pencils are for babies and pansies. 

_Whats that? An eraser? WTF? You haven't even started writing and you've already assumed you're going to make a mistake. Weak man, really weak._


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 18, 2009)

I actually found an old crow quill and a bottle of ink the other day. I got a legal pad and just started writing random stuff. It's eerily calming.


----------



## pizzahutmaster (Dec 18, 2009)

Pen ftw.
Except when doing math -_-


----------



## .:TeMpEsT:. (Dec 18, 2009)

pen for the win ftw


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> I actually found an old crow quill and a bottle of ink the other day. I got a legal pad and just started writing random stuff. It's eerily calming.









Cool story mthr.

Write something in Old English


----------



## OmerMe (Dec 18, 2009)

Jundeezy said:
			
		

> Pencil. Yeah I make mistakes...so what!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Pen if I absolutely have to.


This.
I don't like pens, I don't feel comfortable writing/drawing with them, and I use them only during tests that require pens.
Although I prefer a pen over a normal pencil, I use a mechanical pencil.


----------



## Toa_235 (Dec 18, 2009)

pen ofc.... but pencil only when im drawing something or... dunno


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 18, 2009)

Pencil/mechanical pencil - because I make mistakes, and it's more of a tactical sensation than writing with a pen.  And the graphite in the mechanical pencil means that you can vary the thickness of the letters.  Hehehe.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 18, 2009)

The pen is obviously more mightier than the pencil. The ink in there is certain and sure while the graphite in a pencil is weak and prone to mistakes. The pen does not require sharpening of it's material to boost it's confidence. The pen is confident from the start.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 19, 2009)

I think pen is the best.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 20, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Definatly Pen, So when you draw Penis'es in peoples books at school, they stay there forever


This


----------



## Fat D (Dec 20, 2009)

I prefer a mechanical pencil for handwriting, or a stylus or tablet pen or something like that if I have access to it. A basic wood/plastic/whatever pencil is an emergency replacement at best, and a pen (preferably black ballpoint) is necessary when permanence is required, a concept which I generally hate.


----------

